# Heavy metal/rock music



## alidsl (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm interested on how many tempers like this kind of music

(Just wanted to know)


----------



## DarkLG (Nov 30, 2009)

I like rock .Not so much the heavy metal though.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 1, 2009)

Metal!


----------



## SickPuppy (Dec 1, 2009)

Thrash!!


----------



## Domination (Dec 1, 2009)

I like all sub-genres of rock and also love heavy metal. Just don't like the rest of the metal genres.

This thread must have been dedicated to me!


----------



## acturus (Dec 1, 2009)

i like metal, but i mean real metal, not this pop bullshit you hear on the radio like mudvayne and that pussy emo cookie cutter shit


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 1, 2009)

I love rock and heavy metal and a bit of death metal(guess its otherwise called black metal i think).. one song that got me hooked to death was Every Time I Die by Children Of Bodom  they rock


----------



## mindix (Dec 1, 2009)

I like rock and a few Heavy metal bands, and tottaly dislike thrash and that screaming shit.


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

Hotzdevil said:
			
		

> I love rock and heavy metal and a bit of death metal(guess its otherwise called black metal i think).. one song that got me hooked to death was Every Time I Die by Children Of Bodom  they rock



that's some serious shit!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




reccently i've been listening only stratovarious but i generally enjoy all sorts of metal!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 1, 2009)

woot Stratovarius is awesome.. I'm not really updated with the current music scene most of the song i've been listening to are really old now but I can't seem to stop listening to these guys like Kamelot, Rhapsody, Stratovaius, Sonata Arctica, Dragon Force, Lucca Trulli, Yngwei Malmsteen not to forget Iron Maiden and Nightwish (its sad that their vocalist left them)..


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

you just named almost all my favourite bands!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm also listening some killswitch engage!!!!


----------



## Hotzdevil (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm not sure if there's a category called Speed Metal but if there is then most of the bands i mentioned earlier (besides Iron Maiden and Nightwish) would fit in that category no?


----------



## Ame16787 (Dec 1, 2009)

i'm too ignorant to be sure but yes i think they would!!!!!


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 2, 2009)

classic rock, some modern prog rock, and every not-suck genre of metal = win


----------



## Jaems (Dec 2, 2009)

I like Metal, but most Heavy Metal and Glam Metal bands are lame-o.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 2, 2009)

i love metal. 

:wubMetal:


----------



## jdev (Dec 5, 2009)

SickPuppy said:
			
		

> Thrash!!


I was listening to Anthrax while I was cooking just now.  MMM, Anthrax stir-fry.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 6, 2009)

punk rock; heavy metal; and death metal...slayer; pantera; and sepultura, oldies but still kickass.


----------



## Pyrofyr (Dec 6, 2009)

Should have had separate polls. Rock is good, Metal is okay, but only some types. Screamo (kinda classified under both but it's own genre) is absolute shit. Emo that tries to pass off as 'rock', is absolute shit.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 6, 2009)

Emo is a music genre?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What would classify as Emo?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 6, 2009)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Emo is a music genre?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Chemical Romance.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 6, 2009)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lotos (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah, I like metal and hard rock.  I haven't listened to a lot of heavy metal though.


----------



## Absynthe (Dec 8, 2009)

I do. I listen to every kind of music, but metal is one of my favourite genres. Mainly Progressive Metal and Progressive Rock, but I do enjoy some Black Metal every now and then. Also some Technical Death or Power Metal can rock my socks anyday. Agathodaimon, Blind Guardian, Spastic Ink, Kansas, Opeth, Dream Theater, Ayreon, Dark Tranquillity, Rush, Mattias IA Eklundh, Strapping Young Lad, Spiral Architect, Rhapsody, Venom, My Dying Bride, Yes.


----------



## jakey103 (Dec 10, 2009)

All rock and metal exept for screamo. Mindless punks screaming.


----------



## kezlehan (Dec 12, 2009)

I love rock and metal. Metallica (favourite band ever), Alice in Chains, Slipknot, Disturbed, Korn, Lamb of God, Pantera, Rage Against The Machine, Velvet Revolver, etc etc lol


----------



## acturus (Dec 12, 2009)

Ame16787 said:
			
		

> you just named almost all my favourite bands!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


me too! killswitch engage rocks


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Dec 14, 2009)

yeah i hear rock, 
alternative, punk, emocore, a bit of gothic, etc ..
perhaps also a bit of metal, but it's too unspecific


----------



## alidsl (Dec 14, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> I like all sub-genres of rock and also love heavy metal. Just don't like the rest of the metal genres.
> 
> This thread must have been dedicated to me!


Yes, it was

and so is my computer


----------

